# Ambonya sceptre fountain



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm pleased. .


----------



## Trey (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow Dan.  I could SWIM in that finish!  SO deep and glossy!


----------



## MarkD (Oct 23, 2014)

That's a beauty Dan! 
Is that a Pens Plus finish?


----------



## Tom D (Oct 23, 2014)

You should be!


----------



## leslie hines (Oct 23, 2014)

awesome that finish really shines


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 23, 2014)

MarkD said:


> That's a beauty Dan! Is that a Pens Plus finish?



Thanks.  

No.  CA


----------



## Woodkiller (Oct 23, 2014)

You should be pleased, that is beautiful!!!


----------



## DLGunn (Oct 23, 2014)

Beautiful pen. Nice job Dan.


----------



## mvaldez (Oct 23, 2014)

fantastic job!!


----------



## Cwalker935 (Oct 23, 2014)

Great job.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Oct 23, 2014)

Beautiful piece of wood. Oh pens nice too! :biggrin:


----------



## Janster (Oct 23, 2014)

...sooooooo,since no one else asked,"What is the finishing product and process"?  Very well done!......Jan


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 23, 2014)

Janster said:


> ...sooooooo,since no one else asked,"What is the finishing product and process"?  Very well done!......Jan



This one is CA.  10 coats of thin.  

I'm experimenting with applying the ca so smoothly that there is very little sanding of the ca needed.


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, that is a very fine job, and a BEAUTIFUL pen!


----------



## ossaguy (Oct 24, 2014)

That's a real beautiful pen,Dan!




Steve


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Oct 24, 2014)

Im suprised you got that deep of a finish on 10 coats of thin ca.    it looks great and that kit is one of my favorite.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 24, 2014)

CrimsonKeel said:


> Im suprised you got that deep of a finish on 10 coats of thin ca.    it looks great and that kit is one of my favorite.



How many coats do you think the average person sands off?


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Oct 24, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> CrimsonKeel said:
> 
> 
> > Im suprised you got that deep of a finish on 10 coats of thin ca.    it looks great and that kit is one of my favorite.
> ...



 of thin id bet 7-8 at least but ive had blanks that after 3-4 coats were just finally NOT soaking into the blank.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 24, 2014)

Every blank is different.  This was so
Smooth after ca I almost could have just buffed it without any sanding at all.  In truth I only took one abrasive sheet to it because I felt like I should.


----------



## Skewer (Oct 24, 2014)

Amazing pen!


----------



## Crashmph (Oct 24, 2014)

pen looks great but the crazy background takes away from the pen. excellent job.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 24, 2014)

Crashmph said:


> pen looks great but the crazy background takes away from the pen. excellent job.



I agree.  That's just where I throw them for a quick shot in the shop.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 24, 2014)

Beautiful! I can't believe what you do with tha pens plus. I have it adn mine doesn't come out like yours. I even have the micro wax. Do you like it better than WTF? I was going to try that next.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 25, 2014)

TonyL said:


> Beautiful! I can't believe what you do with tha pens plus. I have it adn mine doesn't come out like yours. I even have the micro wax. Do you like it better than WTF? I was going to try that next.



Tony,

   Apparently you didn't read all our banter.   This one is CA


----------



## JasonC (Oct 25, 2014)

That's a great blank, Dan! I love how the heartwood and sapwood flow.

Great job!


----------



## TonyL (Oct 25, 2014)

I read No. CA without the period.  in your earlier post. My fault.


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 25, 2014)

I agree with Dan. I find that with the right technique you can quickly lay down 10 to 20 coats (for open grain) of thin CA that is almost ready for MM.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Oct 25, 2014)

Dan, that's a fantastic pen.


----------



## rossvh (Oct 26, 2014)

Great job! I love Aboyna Burl and it goes great wit that kit.
RossVH


----------



## tgsean (Oct 26, 2014)

That is an awesome pen, great timber and awesome finish. All round winner Dan!


----------



## mrrichieboy (Oct 26, 2014)

Dan:  That is excellent work...you just helped me make a decision.  I have a Sceptre Fountain pen sitting on my work bench with 2 blanks next to it...one is Desert Ironwood, the other is an Amboyna Burl blank similar to yours and I've been waffling about which on to use....looks likes it's the Amboyna now!!!  Thanks---Rich


----------



## mlconnelly (Oct 26, 2014)

Beautiful job Dan. Amboyna pairs great with that kit.


----------



## RushmanHCP (Oct 27, 2014)

Wow!! Dan that is a fantastic looking pen - you deserve to be more than pleased.
A real classic, well done!


----------

